# Überstehenden Bereich abtrennen/entfernen



## Suicider9184 (20. September 2005)

Hallo,

 ich hab ein Problem mit Illustrator:

http://www.moneyceleb.com/illu_prob.jpg

 Wie kann ich den überstehenden Bereich entfernen, so dass der helle blaue Bereich mit dem weißen Bereich abschließt ? Bitte um genaue Beschreibung, sonst versteh ich das nicht 

 Gruß
 Jan


----------



## Medienoperator (20. September 2005)

Leg es doch einfach das Objekt bzw. die Ebene in den Hintergrund...
Ansonsten mit dem Pfadfinder beide Objekte auswählen und dann im Pfadfinder -ich glaube es heisst- Überlappungsbereich entfernen...


----------



## Suicider9184 (20. September 2005)

Wenn ich es in den Hintergrund packe, dann sehe ich es ja nicht mehr. Das ist nicht Sinn der Sache. Und wenn ich das mit dem Pathfinder mache, so wie du es gesagt hast, dann löscht er zwar den bereich, den ich markiert habe aber zugleich wird auch der weiße bereich gelöscht :-(


----------



## Suicider9184 (20. September 2005)

Hat niemand eine Idee ?


----------



## megabit (21. September 2005)

Mit dem Pfadfinder geht das. 

Entweder mit Überlappungsbereich entfernen oder darunter liegende Fläche entfernen. Dazu muss aber das was du entfernen möchtest unter der anderen Ebene und in der selben Gruppe liegen.


----------

